# Whizzer H D spring on Schwinn  front



## hoser1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Help. I bought a H D Whizzer spring, but the front tapered adjustment nut is now too small. It just goes thru the front of the new spring. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

Can you post a pic...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

hoser1 said:


> Help. I bought a H D Whizzer spring, but the front tapered adjustment nut is now too small. It just goes thru the front of the new spring. Anyone else have this problem?



I'm thinking you have something backwards or not in the right spot


----------



## hoser1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I didn't have the springer in front of me when I asked the question. I was going from memory which is not very good. it is the small tapered nut that I think is supposed to give preload on the spring. It goes right thru the small end of spring. I don't know how to post pics, but will try.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

hoser1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I didn't have the springer in front of me when I asked the question. I was going from memory which is not very good. it is the small tapered nut that I think is supposed to give preload on the spring. It goes right thru the small end of spring. I don't know how to post pics, but will try.



Honesty, it's not the part that preloads the spring. That will come when you tighten the whole bolt down. More of a centering piece that also puts less stress on the threads since you have a nut on both sides locking it in place. Just install it like normal. If you need more compression on the spring, move the locknut and cone nut down a bit more tell you are satisfied then tighten the big nut on the outside of the plate.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

hoser1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I didn't have the springer in front of me when I asked the question. I was going from memory which is not very good. it is the small tapered nut that I think is supposed to give preload on the spring. It goes right thru the small end of spring. I don't know how to post pics, but will try.



It will be fine since it's still acting like a centering piece. The preload comes from when you tighten down the main bolt and it compresses against the plate. If that makes sense.


----------



## hoser1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. This is my first Schwinn and I got it in pieces. I appreciate the quick reply.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

hoser1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. This is my first Schwinn and I got it in pieces. I appreciate the quick reply.



There should be a nut in front of the cone nut. It helps it not come loose


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

hoser1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. This is my first Schwinn and I got it in pieces. I appreciate the quick reply.





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoser1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks, that makes sense.


----------

